# cracked gypcrete



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

doing semi charity job in condo with gypcrete over radiant hot water tubes. Floor has some deep cracks in one spot by toilet and one spot in kitchen, About 4-5 cracks radiate out for maybe 2 feet. What is the best method for fixing or bridging these cracks for a vinyl sheet goods floor?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't use Portland based materials under any circumstance...may cause whats known as ettringite formation

Ardex GS4 or Dependable GSL would be a good choice.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank, Super. 

After researching this problem, I didn't realize how radioactive this topic is. Very strong opinions on what methods and materials to use.

I know that portland and gyp don't play well together. A handyman already did a patch with portland so it looks like I must remove it. 

Ardex is not easy to get near me. But Mapei Planitex is. Priming seems to be the most important part of the process.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

How about loose lay vinyl? That's what I did in a complex here.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Loose lay is an option. But I still want to fix the cracks. My thought is to use gyp patching material over a mesh to hold the patch together.

I'm thinking of a laminate for the kitchen.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Sent you a pm Gary. Dig out the bad areas, wire lath if necessary, prime, and pour GS-4. Not a difficult repair really.


----------



## woodfloor (Oct 12, 2015)

Repairing the gypcrete involves sweeping away any dust caused by the crumbling material. Once you have a clean surface, apply the floor-leveling product or mortar to the damaged areas. Remove the excess product by scraping a flat-sided trowel across the surface. This will leave a smooth surface behind. The floor leveler fills in the cracks on the floor and reduces the crumbling texture of the gypcrete. Installing plywood or something similar will cover the gypcrete and create an even floor. But according to the eConnect Newsletter, you can install a gypcrete floor only if you have a license. Licenses are only given to applicants with experience working with the floors, such as contractors and building professionals.


----------

